# New To site



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello Evry1,  Im new to the site came across it yesterday an think it's great, It feels good to have somewhere to come an chat to other people in the same situation and know how you feel.  Im not up wiv all the abbr's so give me some time to get used to them   
myself an DP have been ttc for 9 yrs now, ive had all my Laps ect myself an my DP have now changed location and we have our 1st appt on 11/05/09 they said as Ive had most of the tests done already we be able to start treatment asap (fingers crossed)  I think we will be having iui 1st I will keep you updated.  anyway thanks for reading an hope to hear from you soon and anyone in same situation would be great to chat.  
 to every1 x


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Kzee I am new here too.  It does seem like a great site with lots of support from peeps who are going through the mill too.  

Hopefully you'll be able to start your treatment soon and you can keep us updated.

Take care

Irishgirlie


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi irishgirlie,  Thanks for your reply im jus getting used to the site, a bit confusing at the mo, im sure il learn,  all the abbr's to get the hang of.  Could you explain what the bubbles is please ? & how do I get the new icon up ? x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya kzee

welcome to fertility friends

I am sure you will find lots of advice, support and friendship upon the site

Here is a link to a thread which should help with the abbreviations you will find around the site 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.msg2945198#msg2945198

Here is a link to the IUI ttc ladies chat http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=191430.0

Also why not check out our chat room

*********

Wednesday evening is newbie evening and one of our moderators will be on hand to show you the ropes though you can pop in any time you wish am sure that anyone will help with anything they can 

wishing you lots of luck for your appt

If i can help with anything in the meantime feel free to ask

Em


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Em, Thank u 4 ur welcom & good luck wishes, I had a look at your album zac is gorgeous, I have found this site really helpful & incouraging I hope to make sum friends 2, & jus 1 mor thing cud u explain what the bubbles are for please,  Good luck for August & I  it works 4 u

Kzee


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Kzee

thanks honey for the good luck wishes

Bubbles are like a friendship thing you will see click to blow on the left hand side you can blow them to other members but not blow them to yourself 

Em


----------



## Mares (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi kzee

I'm Mares and I'm fairly new to the site also.  As you can see from my footnote I had my all important appt from my clinic last month to finally refer me for some proper treatment (starting with IUI). They told me that I would be starting it within 18 weeks. Seems AGES to me - want to start NOW ! We may end up having treatment at the same time ?

Anyway just wanted to say Hi being as I'm in a similar situation to you xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Mares,  Thanks for saying hello,  I know the feeling about waiting I feel the same just want to get started seems like forever jus counting down the days.  I think if all goes to plan we will start treatment about 2wks after appt  thats wat nurse advised but u never know I jus   we can.  it will be my 1st treatment so not upto date with all procedure and stuff so just want to get all the info from clinic now and start,  as you know waiting is just so hard after ttc for many years, would have started treatment b4 but we wanted to wait until we moved as they offered more try's at iui b4 IVf if needed.  We can keep each other updated it will be nice to talk to you as we are starting treatment around the same time so sending lots of   to us both and hope &   it works for us speak to you soon,

Kzee xx


----------



## Mares (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry havent been on the site for a bit. Been really busy.  Kzee- did you have your appt on 11 May ?  I had my first appt at the ACU on 13 May and the next thing for our IUI is to see the nurse for injection training on 8 June.  Hopefully can start injecting 2 weeks after that. 

You ?

xxx


----------

